# Etapa ELAN PT-07



## masqueduro (Ene 15, 2010)

Hola a todos, quería consultar al foro si alguien conoce la etapa de potencia ELAN PT-07. He comprado una por internet averiada y tengo curiosidad por saber sus especificaciones técnicas (potencia y demás), ya que no encuentro nada por internet. Tiene una pinta extraordinaria y pesa casi 17kg. Pregunté al vendedor pero no me ha sabido decir nada tampoco. Tiene un transformador convencional con salida +/-38,5v, además de +/-18 y +/-3v. Aún no tuve de ver los transistores, pero por la cantidad que lleva de ser de bastante potencia.

Agradecería mucho si alguien puede aportar alguna información

Saludos a todos


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 16, 2010)

He abierto la etapa y sacado los finales. Tiene por cada canal 10 transistores 2N3055 y está alimentada con un voltaje de +/-55v.

A primera vista observé una resistencia de 5,6 ohmios chamuscada (puse una nueva) y uno de los condensadores de la fuente está reventado. Lleva 4 condensadores de 6800mF y quité el que estaba dañado y el del otro lado, para dejar la fuente con sólo dos condesadores y probar. Probé sin conectar los finales para comprobar tensión y todo bien. Después, descargué la fuente y conecté los finales; la puse en marcha y la resistencia de 5,6oh volvió a quemarse, así que desconecté esta etapa y dejé sólo la que aparentemente estaba bien; volví a meter tensión y entonces se quemó otra resistencia también de 5,6oh en esta etapa, aunque la posición era diferente. Adjunto un par de fotos por si os sirven de ayuda.

¿Dónde pensáis que puede estar el problema?, ¿es alimentad¡ción o tendré mal algunos transistores?, ¿tendría que revisar todos los 2n3055 o puedo tener el proiblema en los drivers?. Espero que no, porque la etapa tiene pinta de tener muchos años y he visto unos transistores de formas muy raras que igual no encuentro ni reemplazos.

Con estos transistores y esta tensión de alimentación, ¿de qué potencia puede ser la etapa?. El fusible de entrada es de 8 amperios.

Saludos a todos


----------



## palomo (Ene 16, 2010)

Buenas tardes masqueduro, si ya probaste la etapa preamplificadora sin transistores y todo esta OK, intercala un foco en serie entre tu transformador y la red electrica, con esto limitas la corriente, ya que si tienes algun corto (que es lo mas probable) el foco te sirve como proteccion, le el post ¨puesta en marcha de un amplificador¨ de fogonazo, ahí te explica los pasos que debes de seguir, y lo mas seguro es que si tengas algun transistor en corto, asi que toma tu herramienta y el desoldador y a trabajar se ha dicho.

En la foto pude apreciar que te faltan los condensadores de una rama, espero que no lo ayas puesto a funcionar sin estos ya que sin estos tiene una variacion de voltaje tremenda, llevandote a multiples fallas y quemando componentes, si dejaste 2 condensadores nadamas verifica que uno este conectado en B+ y el otro en B-, solo que como ya te comente observe que los dos que dejaste estan en la misma rama. 

La potencia que te puede entregar con esos transistores y biendo el tamaño de tu trafo y el voltaje a lo mucho le doy 300w y con +-55v. andas por arriba del limite de los transistores, si el $ te lo permite cambialos por algunos de la serie MJ150XX eso te lo dejo a tu eleccion, comenta como te va.

Saludos.


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 16, 2010)

Hola Palomo, gracias por tu rápida respuesta.

Los condensadores estaban desmontados cuando saqué la foto, al haber uno reventado probé con uno por rama, por lo que en vez de filtrar con 13.600mF por rama filtré sólo con 6800mF. Medí tensión antes de conectar y tenía +/-55v.
La etapa es comercial y ya trae instalados los 2N3055. Sé que los MJ son más fiables, pero dependiendo de la cantidad que tenga que sustituir cambiaré el tipo. Por cierto, en caso de cambiar de transistores, ¿sólo es cambiar sin más o esto afecta a la regulación?. A la regulación prefiero no tocar porque no tengo el esquema y no sabría distinguir entre los 4 potes que trae cuáles son unos y otros.

Por otro lado, adjunto una foto de las etapas desmontadas y me parecen tan grandes que imaginaba que eran más de 300w; la verdad que cuando prendo la corriente pega un fuerte tirón de las bombillas de casa.
He puesto otra foto de la etapa pre por si alguien me sabe decir qué componentes son los pequeñitos con el cuerpo negro y con la parte de arrima pintada en verde, son en forma de lanza y parecen diodos, ya que sólo tienen dos patas.

De nuevo, quedo en manos del foro para seguir con la reparación.

Saludos a todos


----------



## palomo (Ene 16, 2010)

Biendo tu foto tiene 4 Potes ya que 2 son para un canal, uno es el bias y el otro el Ofsett ya tendrias que checar cual es cual, y esas cositas de color verde si son diodos puedes corraborar desoldando uno y midiendolo, asi que el amplificador ya tiene sus años por estos componentes, y lo que mencionas que cuando lo prendes baja la intencidad de las bombillas no es sinonimo de que te entregue mucha potencia, esto lo hace por la demanda que tienen los capacitores de la fuente al cargarse, y lo de 300W que te mencione son reales y eso ya es mucho.

Si puedes poner una foto de la etapa de salida por el lado del PCB para poder ver a donde va esa resistencia quemada mucho mejor, y si no me equivoco esa resistencia va al transistor que exita a los demas transistores, asi que espero esa foto y poder seguir ayudandote.

Saludos


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 16, 2010)

Gracias de nuevo, aquí va la foto. ¿Los 300w serían por canal?

Saludos


----------



## palomo (Ene 16, 2010)

Una mala noticia no es del exitador de los de potencia, una buena noticia es la resistencia del predriver , asi que la falla puede venir de puede venir del preamplificador de acuerdo a tu foto es de algun transistor mje o bd a si que checa desde donde biene conectada, la resistencia quemada se ve que va a la base de los transistores puede que algun 2N este en corto asi que a revisar se a dicho.

Saludos


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 16, 2010)

En efecto, he visto al menos un BC558 y un BC546 quemados en el pre, y puede que alguno más que no se se ve a simple vista, así que además de los 2n también habrá que sustituir los BC, pero bueno, estos al menos son más baratos.

Hay también un transistor que está alojado entre los 2N dentro del disipador y también hay como una especie de condensador cerámico, parecido a una lenteja, que también  queda hacia dentro del disipador. ¿pueden tener estos componentes algo que ver?. El transistor creo que podré leer el tipo, pero lo que parece un condensador tiene unos colorines raros y ninguna anotación, ¿qué puede ser?

Muchas gracias, la ayuda está siendo muy fructífera.

Saludos


----------



## palomo (Ene 18, 2010)

El transistor que se aloja entre los transistores de salida es el que sensa la temperatura para el bias, por aqui ya vamos mejor podrias ver desde donde viene conectado y checas si esta a uno de los potes entonces este seria el que controla el bias, con esto ya tendrias una opcion para que ya puedas cambiar (si es que quieres) los transistores de salida por algun MJL, y cuidado con los transistores BC algunos son de de diferentes fabricantes y cambia la posicion de las patillas con respecto a emisor y colector pueden venir invertidas, comenta como te va.

Seme olvidaba el que parece una lenteja si es un condensador, solo que antes los codigos los ponian con colores estos se leen de la misma forma que una resistencia, si puedes hacer un acercamiento de este mucho mejor asi salimos de dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 19, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta amigo; durante la semana trabajo fuera y hasta el fin de semana no puedo volver con el proyecto, pero en cuanto esté continuaré con los aportes que me indicas. En cuanto a los transistores revisé y tengo 9 2N3055 en mal estado y al menos un BC546B y un BC558, pero como son baratos los reemplazaré todos. En cuanto a los 2N encontré por el garaje 10 unidades que comprobé que estaban bien, por lo que de momento probaré con ellos. Revisando componentes también encontré 4 resistencias de 0,33oh y 2 de 5,6oh quemadas y el BC546B de entre los transistores de una etapa también estaba mal, y aun no revisé todo; la verdad es que hay bastante trabajo. ¿Pudo provocar la avería el que los condensadores de la fuente estuviesen bien atornillados?, la pregunta viene porque además de que uno de ellos había explotado, a los otros tres les quité los tornillos prácticamnete con la mano y se movían bastante.

Saludos, y de nuevo muchas gracias
Manuel
Huelva-España


----------



## palomo (Ene 19, 2010)

masqueduro dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta amigo; durante la semana trabajo fuera y hasta el fin de semana no puedo volver con el proyecto, pero en cuanto esté continuaré con los aportes que me indicas. En cuanto a los transistores revisé y tengo 9 2N3055 en mal estado y al menos un BC546B y un BC558, pero como son baratos los reemplazaré todos.



A la .......... pues que mala suerte que todos esos componentes esten mal y si ya tienes unos cuantos pues cambialos, y ojo con las indicaciones, ¿ya leeiste el pots de fogonazo la de puesta en marcha de una amplificador?



masqueduro dijo:


> ¿Pudo provocar la avería el que los condensadores de la fuente estuviesen bien atornillados?, la pregunta viene porque además de que uno de ellos había explotado, a los otros tres les quité los tornillos prácticamnete con la mano y se movían bastante.
> 
> Saludos, y de nuevo muchas gracias
> Manuel
> Huelva-España



La verdad amigo si los quitaste con la mano  dime, que tienes en los dedos ¿alguna pinza escondida? o me estas presumiendo  

Yo me tomo unos tragos de whisky, me fumo un cigarrillo y con el aliento me pongo a soldar 

Entonces estamos en contacto no vemos asta el fin de semana.

Saludos


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola Palomo, pues en serio, no es broma, los tornillos estaban tan flojos que salían con la mano. Pedí el repuesto por internet y ya me llegó hoy; lo más caro el condensador, que costó 11 euros, el resto poca cosa.

Sí leí el post de Fogonazo, me fué muy bien para montar una etapa de 100+100w que hay por el foro y me funcionó a la primera, pero hice todos pasos que indica para no quemar nada. Las verdad, que el otro día cuando probé la Etapa Elan debería haber hecho mismo, pero como ya sabía que estaba averiada no presté mucha atención, pero quizás me hubiese ahorrado algún componente.

Saludos y hasta otra


----------



## palomo (Ene 20, 2010)

Eso me imagine pero como pusiste:



masqueduro dijo:


> ¿Pudo provocar la avería el que los condensadores de la fuente estuviesen bien atornillados?, a los otros tres les quité los tornillos prácticamnete con la mano y se movían bastante.



aqui entendi que todos estaban bien atornillados, y despues mencionas que los quitaste con la mano, por eso mi pequeña broma,   y pense **a ca.....  este los quita con la mano**  pero no te enojes amigo, tomalo como lo que es, una pequeña broma, que seria este mundo si no pudieramos reinos un poco con las ocurrencias que tenemos de vez en cuando, y si estaban flojos lo unico que podria pasar es que no filtraran bien probocando toda clase de ruidos en la salida, y creandose pequeños arcos de voltaje, podrias darte cuenta si esto paso en la base de los tornillos o del PCB de tu fuente, si ay pequeños puntos quemados es que tenias ese problema, asi que espero tu comentario, y 11Euros esta dentro de lo que cuestan a mi uno de 15000mf a 100v me cuesta 10 euros asi que este vicio sale caro 

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ene 20, 2010)

A mi una vez se me daño un amp de 400w por  canal por la vibracion en un viaje de avion! se aflojaron los tornillos de los filtros de la fuente y cuando llegamos a instalar todo pum!. lo revise y quedo un tornillo derretido en un lugar del chasis!!


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 21, 2010)

No te preocupes Palomo, no me enojo, solo que no me di cuenta de mi error de escritura hasta ahora que me lo señalas en rojo; aún así entendí que era una broma, bastantes líos tenemos a diario como para enfadarnos también en los meomentos de ocio, y afirmo lo que comentas, el vicio sale caro, pero como yo le digo a mi mujer, si no fumo, algún vicio habrá que tener. 
En la placa de la fuente observé lo que comenta Felibar12, una de las pistas estaba quemada, todo alrededor de una de las bornas del condensdor que explotó, y el tornillo estaba casi fundido, el resto, flojos.

Bueno, mañana por fin es viernes y podré regresar a pelearme con la etapa, a ver si cuando llegue el domingo he conseguido sacarle sonido.

Muchas gracias y continuaremos conversando

Saludos
Manuel
Huelva-España


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 24, 2010)

Bueno, he terminado de montar los componentes, seguí las instrucciones de Fogonazo y fué todo a la primera. Depués probé el sonido y da bastante fuerte, aunque no tengo altavoces que puedan aguantar con la etapa a tope, los más grandes son unos Work 8, de 100w en 8oh.

Durante las pruebas observé unos detalles que me dejaron algunas dudas; por ejemplo, cuando tenía la lámpara en serie no funcionaba el analizador de espectro y si conectaba las dos etapas, el protector de altavoces disparaba por falla DC; pero no ocurría si las probaba individualmente. Mi sorpresa fué cuando quité la lámpara y probé directamente, me encontré que el analizador había dejado de funcionar y no puedo entender el por qué. El circuito es algo complicado, lleva 10 integrados y otro montón de componentes, pero no encontré nada anormal. ¿Se pudo averiar por trabajar con menos tensión cuando estuve con la lámapara en serie?. De ser así, ¿que pudo pasar?. Me gustaría dar vida al visualizador, pero ahora estoy atascado. Envío una foto del circuito básico y otra del frontal, para que os hagáis una idea del tema.

Agradezco mucho la ayuda del foro, sin ella no hubiera sido posible hacer andar a la etapa.

Saludos a todos

Manuel
Huelva-España


----------



## palomo (Ene 24, 2010)

Fijate si le esta llegando voltaje a los LM y al Operacional, tambien si les llega señal, cada LM esta configurado para actuar sobre cierta frecuencia de ahi a la barra de LED´S


¿Y antes de la falla si funcionava? revisa desde donde toma señal el analizador si desde el preamplificador o desde una derivacion de la salida.

Y que bueno que el tutorial de fogonazo si te sirvio.

saludos


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 24, 2010)

Hola de nuevo Palomo. Antes sí que prendían todos los leds al conectar, sólo en el momento de la conexión, pero como las etapas estaban quemadas no probé con sonido; ahora no hace nada, como si no llegase nada de corriente. Hoy ya se me hizo tarde, así que habrá que esperar al fin de semana para seguir con el tema; al menos, ya tengo el sonido, lo demás creo que será más fácil. El visualizador no es con leds, es con pantalla de estas antiguas, como de fósforo azul; perdón por la expresión, pero no recuerdo  como se llama.


Saludos


----------



## palomo (Ene 25, 2010)

Hmmmm,sigo pensando que son Led´s solo que son de barra, pero son led´s asi que de nuevo esperaremos al fin de semana para saber que son. 

Saludos


----------



## masqueduro (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya funciona al completo, sólo era un connector flojo. Si que puedo confirmar que no son leds,  son como los antiguos displays de equipos y calculadoras, como de fósforo azul. Hay muchos amplificadores de época que montan similares, como por ejemplo los pioneer. Adjunto una foto de un modelo con dilplay del mismo tipo que la etapa Elan.

Ahora lo que no tengo son unos buenos altavoces que soporten la etapa a mucho volumen, a poco más de la mitad prácticamente desarma unos selenium que tengo con 125w rms.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada, estoy seguro que sin ella la etapa aún estaría KO.

Manuel
Huelva-España


----------



## palomo (Feb 17, 2010)

Me alegro que tu juguetito ya este en perfecto funcionamiento masqueduro, ahora te recomendaria unas buenas bocinas, como veo que vives en España te es facil conseguir bocinas de la marca Monacor, Focal, Peerles o Beyma, aunque se que estas no las quieren por alla, son aceptables asi que ve preparando tu cartera para el siguiente paso que seria armarte un buen sistema de baffles tipo torre.

Haaaaa, se me olvidaba, ve tambien preparando a tu mujer psicologicamente para que le expliques el porque la disminucion de su gasto o corres el riesgo que te corra con todo y vicio, ya que este sale mas caro que fumar, pero menos dañino a la salud.

Saludos y en hora buena.


----------



## masqueduro (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola Palomo, de momento tengo que ahorrar un poco para comprar las torres, mi mujer me tiene bien medido el vicio y sólo me da un poco de cuerda de vez en cuando. En cuanto a los Beyma son muy buenos, pero también así de caros, habrá que buscar algo más al alcance.

Muchas gracias por todo y .... hasta otro proyecto.

Saludos


----------

